
Bill Gates debates Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez 'tax the rich' policy - pmoriarty
https://boingboing.net/2019/02/12/bill-gates-debates-alexandria.html
======
skh
Ronald Reagan thought the tax on capital ought to be higher than the tax on
labor. The Republican party and along with it the Democratic party have shift
very much to the right on this issue in the last 40 years. Capital gains,
dividend, and inheritcance taxes ought to be way higher. As Gates says, forget
income taxes as the focus. Tax the things that count the most. I think also we
should increase capital controls at the national level. Do away with capital
controls allows rich people to move money they control without regard to
nation where they made that money.

